# Ultimative Weitwurfrute noch mit Spaßfaktor



## Stefan1611 (17. Juni 2010)

Hallo, 

ich habe mal eine Frage an Euch. Ich fische im Moment eine Satz Harrison Torrix 12" 3lb, mit denen ich auch super zufrieden bin. 

Ich werfe bis max. 92gr WG und erreiche auch ganz gute Weiten. Als Rolle habe ich jeweils Daiwa Infinitys mit 12er Geflochtener drauf. Da es keine Hindernisse in meinem Gewässer gibt reicht die Schnur vollkommen aus. 

Ich suche nun eine Rute mit der ich noch mal so 10-20 Meter rausholen kann. Ich habe immer das Gefühl die Torrix hat nicht genug Power um das Blei extrem zu beschleunigen. Ich brauche auch keinen Fingerschutz, wenn ich voll durchziehe. 

Was ich nicht brauche kann ist sowas wie die Century Full Metall Jacket, da ich damit keinen Spaß mehr hätte. 

Geld spielt auch erstmal eine untergeordnete Rolle. 

Im Auge hatte ich bisher: 

- CMW Bad Boy 13" 3,5lb 
- Century NCS 12" 3,5lb 
- Greys Torsion 12" 3,5lb 

Was meint Ihr dazu?? 

Gruß und Danke für die Infos 
Stefan


----------



## Merlin (17. Juni 2010)

*AW: Ultimative Weitwurfrute noch mit Spaßfaktor*

Ich würde Radical Distance von Quantum noch mit in deine Auswahl nehmen.


----------



## Carras (17. Juni 2010)

*AW: Ultimative Weitwurfrute noch mit Spaßfaktor*

HI

Bad Boy und Torsion kann ich nicht beurteilen, habe ich noch nicht gefischt.

Die NCS in 12 ft 3 lbs hat mein Bruder, die Torrix in 12 ft 3 lbs hab ich selbst auch.
Die NCS ist aber der Torrix sehr, sehr ähnlich. Da gibt es kaum oder fast gar keinen Unterschied.


Eine Rute die ich Dir aber empfehlen könnte:

TUSK Carp in 12 ft 3,25 lbs. Kostet Dich beim Rutenbauer um die 250.-€

Hab ich im Winter für nen Freund aufgebaut, für 120.-€ das Stück. Die Rute hat mächtig Dampf wenn es ums Werfen geht, hat aber immer noch ne guten Aktion im Drill. Der Blank erinnert optisch an die Torrix. Ist aber insgesamt etwas dicker.

Grüßle


----------



## EuroCarpeR (17. Juni 2010)

*AW: Ultimative Weitwurfrute noch mit Spaßfaktor*

Ich rate dir zur Full Metal Jacket, die hat eine sehr schnelle Aktion, die wirft sehr wet.


----------



## Carras (17. Juni 2010)

*AW: Ultimative Weitwurfrute noch mit Spaßfaktor*



EuroCarpeR schrieb:


> Ich rate dir zur Full Metal Jacket, die hat eine sehr schnelle Aktion, die wirft sehr wet.


 ?

die hat er doch eigentlich schon ausgeschlossen? oder hab ich falsch gelesen?


----------



## Stefan1611 (17. Juni 2010)

*AW: Ultimative Weitwurfrute noch mit Spaßfaktor*

@Carras, ich baue meine Ruten normaler weise eh selber (hab auch ein Maschine von Batson dafür), daß mit den Tusk Blanks 12" 3,25lb ist im Moment aber beim Neumann nicht mehr lieferbar und in 3,5lb wird der Blank ein Prügel sein. Außerdem wollte ich mal was von der Stange kaufen, da ich zu faul zum Bauen bin (im Moment). Es wird dann aber wahrscheinlich wieder darauf rauslaufen, daß ich es selber machen muss.

@Eurocarper, die hatte ausgeschlossen, weil das keine Angelrute ist sonder an Stab zum Stabhochsprung oder so. Ich hatte die mal in der Hand und alleine das Gewicht ist grausam.


----------



## EuroCarpeR (17. Juni 2010)

*AW: Ultimative Weitwurfrute noch mit Spaßfaktor*

Ach so ok xD.


----------



## Carras (17. Juni 2010)

*AW: Ultimative Weitwurfrute noch mit Spaßfaktor*

Hi,
frag mal beim Karl Bartsch nach, da hatte ich die 3,25 lbs Blanks her. 
Evtl. hat die auch der Brunner in Nürnberg (House of Brunner) , der hatte mir auch ein Angebot gemacht.

Was aber auch als "Weitwurfmaschine" gut geht: Torrix oder NCS in 12 ft 3,25 lbs. oder dann in 13 ft 3,5 lbs.


----------



## Stefan1611 (17. Juni 2010)

*AW: Ultimative Weitwurfrute noch mit Spaßfaktor*

@carras, dann wäre ich ja wieder beim Selberbauen, was ich erstmal nicht will
würdest Du nur bei einer 13" auf 3,5lb gehen? Warum?


----------



## Carras (17. Juni 2010)

*AW: Ultimative Weitwurfrute noch mit Spaßfaktor*

3,5 lbs würde ich nur bei der 13 ft Ruten gehen. Wenn es um Aktionstypen wie die der Torrix, NCS oder Tusk geht.

3,50 lbs in 12 ft. wäre mir bei den Aktionstypen ggf. doch zu straff.

Bei einer 13 ft. Rute werden bie 3,5 lbs aber auf ein andere Länge verteilt, was wiederum der Gutmütigkeit in der Aktion zu Gute kommen wird.

Im Übrigen kannst Du Torrix, NCS und Co. ja auch bei uns wieder super von der Stange kaufen. Die Tusk,...kannst Du aber auch aufbauen lassen,..kostet dann immer noch weniger als Century oder Harrison.


----------



## Stefan1611 (17. Juni 2010)

*AW: Ultimative Weitwurfrute noch mit Spaßfaktor*

@Carras, ich habe mit KL schon mal eine Harrison von der Stange angeschaut und die war echt schlecht gebaut. Die Lackierungen waren unsauber und da wurde super Dicker Duplon verwendet im großen und ganzen finde ich die wären ihr Geld nicht wert. Bei Century sieht es da auch schon besser aus. 

Vielleicht wäre ja auch eine Daiwa AKN 13" 3,5lb eine Möglichkeit, aber ie kenne ich selber nicht und weiß auch niemand der die fischt.


----------



## Friedfischschreck (17. Juni 2010)

*AW: Ultimative Weitwurfrute noch mit Spaßfaktor*

Du könntest, wenn du wirklich eine Weitwurfrute von der Stange haben willst, mal bei Shimano reinschauen. Die haben spezielle Weitwurfruten mit der passenden Aktion und nem 50er Startring. 

Ist halt dann keine Rute für's Ego |rolleyes
Century & Co klingen da schon immer deutlich schöner...


----------



## Jigga2010 (17. Juni 2010)

*AW: Ultimative Weitwurfrute noch mit Spaßfaktor*



Stefan1611 schrieb:


> Vielleicht wäre ja auch eine Daiwa AKN 13" 3,5lb eine Möglichkeit, aber ie kenne ich selber nicht und weiß auch niemand der die fischt.




Wenn du dir die holst kannste wirklich Stabhochsprung machen #d Oder du machst ans Griffstück nen Besen drann. 

Was ich super geil finde, sind die Fat boy slims auch von Century die werfen wie sau und gehen trotzdem noch gut mit. 

Weiss nicht ob die schon mal in Erwägung gezogen hast.


----------



## punkarpfen (17. Juni 2010)

*AW: Ultimative Weitwurfrute noch mit Spaßfaktor*

Um noch mal ein paar Pferdchen ins Rennen zu schicken: 
Free Spirit baut auch schöne Ruten #h
Ich nutze die Jim Gibbinson Frontier in 13ft. 3.5lbs. als Weitwurfgerät. Die ist allerdings relativ derb und Gewichte unter 4 Unzen bringen die Rute kaum zum Arbeiten.


----------



## Carras (18. Juni 2010)

*AW: Ultimative Weitwurfrute noch mit Spaßfaktor*

FBS von Century zum weitwurf?

Die FBS ist doch eine der weichen bei Century, also eher Vollparabolisch.
Zum Weitwurf also nicht sonderlich gut.

Free Spirit wäre auch noch was ja,....Aber da musst Du dich bei Zimmermann mal beraten lassen. Nicht alle Ruten von denen sind echte Weitwerfer. HiS oder Hi S ive sind glaub die Ruten die etwas straffer ausfallen, sprich Wurfgeräte.

Oder du kommst an ein paar alte Hutchinsons ran. Die haben teils auch ne recht straffe Aktion. Frag mich jetzt aber nicht genau welche das waren? Dreammaker? Icon?  Intrigue? 

Ne andere gute Rute die zum Weitwurf und schönen Drill geeignet ist, wäre die Sportex Briliant.

Grüßle


----------



## Stefan1611 (18. Juni 2010)

*AW: Ultimative Weitwurfrute noch mit Spaßfaktor*

@jigga2010, ne Fat Boy ist aus meiner Sicht wirklich keine Weitwurfrute aber für bis 100m ein super geiler Stecken. Allerdings fische ich da die Torrix lieber. Ich kann einfach besser mit steiferen Ruten umgehen. Ich hab ach noch zwei Harrison Ballistas in 3lb und die sind mir im Drill auch zu parabolisch.

@Carras, an Free Spirit habe ich auch gedacht, aber fast niemand fischt die HI-S200. Dadurch kann man auch kaum jemand objektiv fragen. Außerdem ist es schwierig sich bei einem Laden beraten zu lassen, der die Ruten als einziger hat. Da wird bestimmt nichts negatives zur Sprache kommen. Außerdem schaut der Blank sehr stark nach AKN-Carp aus. Könnte ja sein, daß da das gleiche Material verbaut wird. Wenn das so wäre dann könnte ich mir auch die AKN holen und die wäre günstiger und überall verfügbar. 

Sportex gefällt mir irgendwie nicht mehr, früher habe ich viele Ruten von Sportex gehabt, aber die Brilliant ist optisch nicht mein Ding

Im Moment tendiere ich zu einer CMW Bad Boy 13" 3,5lb gekürtzt auf 12,6". Damit habe ich zwar auch ein "Überraschungsei", über das ich nichts weiß. Bisher hat mich der Christian aber nie enttäuscht. Wer mal kucken will findet die Rute unter ruten-unikate.de


----------

